# La Finca Ammo Box Toro Cigar Review - Perfect everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You will not find A better value out there. Consistent from the first one out of the can till the 91st one. Satisfying, good toast and cedar flavor...

Read the full review here: La Finca Ammo Box Toro Cigar Review - Perfect everyday smoke


----------

